# Yamaha... catching up sloooooooooooooooowly but surely...



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

From http://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/aud..._u/?mode=model

YPAO-R.S.C. (Reflected Sound Control) Sound Optimization with Multi-Point Measurement

YPAO-R.S.C. analyzes room acoustics and measures various speaker characteristics, then calibrates audio parameters to achieve optimum sound at any of eight listening positions. It employs Reflected Sound Control to correct early reflections for studio-quality sound. It also provides DSP Effect Normalisation, which varies the CINEMA DSP parameters according to the reflected sounds.











YPAO Volume to Ensure Natural Sounds Even at Low Volume

Human ears have less sensitivity to high and low frequencies, especially at lower volumes. YPAO Volume applies loudness EQ correction to automatically adjust high and low frequency levels as volume changes. Using the YPAO measurement results, EQ correction is optimized to your system settings and listening environment.











Subwoofer Trim for Improved Sound Imaging

The Subwoofer Trim control enhances the low frequencies by avoiding overlap with the front speaker output. This will result in a cleaner, more focused sound stage while providing a seamless frequency response. When subwoofer frequency overlap occurs in conventional systems, the overall sound is “pushed” toward the subwoofer. Subwoofer Trim takes care of this by separating the low subwoofer frequencies cleanly, thus stabilising the front stage while providing a well-balanced enhanced bass sound.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Link not working.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Link not working.


Try this one.. 
http://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/au...-a2040_black_u/?mode=model#tab=product_lineup


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> Try this one..
> http://ca.yamaha.com/en/products/au...-a2040_black_u/?mode=model#tab=product_lineup


Works now. :T

Now if they would just come out with a Dolby Atmos AVP.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like how it deals with reflected sound... I wonder how it compares to Audyssey MultiEQ...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Works now. :T
> 
> Now if they would just come out with a Dolby Atmos AVP.


Any reason you would prefer a dedicated processor over using the pre-outs on one of their Atmos-ready AVRs?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Any reason you would prefer a dedicated processor over using the pre-outs on one of their Atmos-ready AVRs?


I am looking to conserve energy... A pre processor should draw less electricity since there are no amps being used. My Denon 4520 draws .7 amps at idle... I am assuming that an AVP would consume less, plus I want balanced XLRs for my Yamaha Pro amps.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I am looking to conserve energy... A pre processor should draw less electricity since there are no amps being used. My Denon 4520 draws .7 amps at idle... I am assuming that an AVP would consume less, plus I want balanced XLRs for my Yamaha Pro amps.


Totally understand - all great reasons. I'm sure it will happen


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Totally understand - all great reasons. I'm sure it will happen


Maybe when they come out with an AVP... The will also have Auro-3D on it. :T


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Maybe when they come out with an AVP... The will also have Auro-3D on it. :T


I'm pretty sure the CX-A5000 is an AVP. Doesn't have Auro 3D, but I don't have the room or the speakers.
Having said this, Yamaha pioneered virtual 3D soundfields way back when when most were still trying to define HT.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Any reason you would prefer a dedicated processor over using the pre-outs on one of their Atmos-ready AVRs?


The other "advantage" with AVPs is ( at least in reference to Yamaha) that they're usually the flagship product and being essentially a nicely packaged PC. They get cool software upgrades.
ie. New features added with firmware updates in addition to patches.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

littlejohn74 said:


> I'm pretty sure the CX-A5000 is an AVP. Doesn't have Auro 3D, but I don't have the room or the speakers.
> Having said this, Yamaha pioneered virtual 3D soundfields way back when when most were still trying to define HT.


What I meant was when they come out with a new Dolby Atmos AVP it would be nice to also have Auro-3D since the new Denon, and Marantz will handle both new formats.


----------

